# Any suggestions for good Chick-Lit books?



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Since May is Chick-Lit month (by the way, WHO decided this - lol), just wondering if you might have some good suggestions. My daughter loves chick-lit books and I am always looking for books for her. She enjoyed the books by Lauren Weisberger.

She is also a Nicholas Sparks fan, although I would not categorize his books as "Chick-Lit".

What are some Chick-Lit books that you have enjoyed? Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I can recommend anything by Gemma Halliday. I love her fun style.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Dara!

I will check that author out.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg (Dec 3, 2010)

I can add a few, if you don't mind a comment from a male reader! Perhaps it's a little outdated already, but I liked _Bridget Jones' Diary_, by Helen Fielding. Pretty funny stuff, if you haven't read it. (I suppose everyone has seen the movie, though) And speaking of movies (and TV), I also think Candace Bushnell is pretty good. She wrote _Sex and the City_ and has a new one out _Summer in the City_. I haven't read this new one so I'm not sure if it would be appropriate for your daughter, but it's about a young Carrie Bradshaw moving to New York, so maybe...

http://www.candacebushnell.com/books.html


----------



## RachelAstor (Apr 2, 2011)

I adore anything by Meg Cabot - her Heather Wells series is a good one. Also her young adult books are great. Not everyone considers her chick lit, but I think it's just because she (or her publishers) are powerhouse marketers and really cater to whichever trend is hot.

I also loved Sophie Kinsella's _Twenties Girl _ recently.

Rachel


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

LOVE_LOVE, Maryjanice Davidson...but her "undead" series may be too mature for your daughter, your call. Super-funny, lol-type. Good luck~


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Guess I should have said my daughter is in her twenties and MARRIED! lol  (but still my baby girl)  

I will pass all of these names along to her. It is funny that you should mention Bridget Jones Diary, Kenneth. I think I am the only woman in the universe who still has not seen the movie OR read the book!

I think she probably WOULD like the Summer in the City - didn't even realize that was out.

Will also check out Twenties Girl and Meg Cabot, Rachel.  

Tamara, I had not heard of Davidson, will also check her out.

I love getting recommendations from other readers! Thanks so much.


----------



## AJB (Jul 9, 2010)

I read and enjoyed Debora Geary's Matchmaker 2.0 this morning, which is currently free on Amazon. It's a short, funny read.

Amanda


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

Megan Crane, Jane Porter, D.D.Scott, Kristen Higgans, Jennifer Weiner, Sophia Kinsella are just a few for you to look up. You can also check out Chick RWA for a list of great chick authors.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I suppose it's Lad Lit, but Nick Hornby always writes about romance and its obsession. I love "High Fidelity."


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Marian Keyes and Jill Mansell!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

This is my favorite genre! I agree that Sophie Kinsella and Marian Keyes are great. Sophie Kinsella also writes under the name Madeline Wickam. Her sister, Gemma Townley, is also fun. 

My favorite is Elizabeth Young, a British writer- you can find her books for Kindle or used on Amazon for pretty cheap. I also really like Harriet Evans and Carole Matthews. Jane Green is great too, and very prolific.


----------



## Suzy Turner (May 15, 2011)

Miranda Dickinson is amazing. Her first book, _Fairytale of New York_, was divine!
Belinda Jones is also very entertaining, especially Viva Las Divas.
Cecelia Ahern is one of my favourites but I expect you've already read her books... since PS I Love You, she became particularly well known.
Hope this helps!!


----------



## QueenBee (May 4, 2009)

I recently read Leaving Unknown: A Novel by Kerry Reichs, and found it enjoyable. I'm not usually a Chick-Lit reader, and was unsure when I started this book, but it turned out to be very good. The author is the daughter of Kathy Reichs, but their styles are quite different.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I second Kristan Higgins and Meg Cabot, both very good. 
I also really like Emily Giffin. I have read two of her books and they were both very well done.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> I will pass all of these names along to her. It is funny that you should mention Bridget Jones Diary, Kenneth. I think I am the only woman in the universe who still has not seen the movie OR read the book!


Ha, you're not the only one! Same here on both counts. I'm not a big chick-lit fan, but Sophie Kinsella's plots are really fun and crazy. I would suggest those for your daughter, if she hasn't already read them.

And YES, they will always be our babies!

 Maria


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll second the Meg Cabot books, particularly_ The Boy Next Door_ and related books and the Heather Wells books. Although if you read too many Meg Cabots in a row, they all start to blur together.
 

For shorter chick lit I really enjoyed Mina V. Esguerra's two books:

and


----------



## RachelAstor (Apr 2, 2011)

lib2b said:


> I'll second the Meg Cabot books, particularly_ The Boy Next Door_ and related books and the Heather Wells books. Although if you read too many Meg Cabots in a row, they all start to blur together.


Yes, agreed. I think I read on her website once that she once published 12 books in 12 months back when she used to write under various pen names. They've since combined all her titles under her real name. Can't imagine how tired she must have been.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've read one chick-lit book. It's a good, fun, entertaining PI mystery named "The Good Book Club" by Rick Dewhurt. If it's not on Kindle it will be this week or next.

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Book-Club-Sunday-Mystery/dp/098674574X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1305565611&sr=1-3


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

This is my favorite SK - I don't like her alter ego Madeleine Wickham as much because I prefer my chick lit on the lighter side.


This one has some similarities to the Devil Wears Prada except in the world of 5-star restaurants:


Another one I really liked - funny and steamy:


And here are a few more that I thought were very good:


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> Guess I should have said my daughter is in her twenties and MARRIED! lol (but still my baby girl)
> 
> I will pass all of these names along to her. It is funny that you should mention Bridget Jones Diary, Kenneth. I think I am the only woman in the universe who still has not seen the movie OR read the book!
> 
> ...


Surely, you are not old enough to have a dsaughter in her 20's!


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

My two favorite chick lit authors:

Laura Zigman (Dating Big Bird, Animal Husbandry) because they are laugh out loud funny, and the protagonists are smart and saavy, instead the brainless wonders that seem rampant in chick lit these days.

Marian Keyes has a lot of great books out, but my absolute FAVORITE and her best writing is Rachel's Holiday.  That book changed my views on writing.  

Someone mentioned Matchmakers 2.0 and I just read it as well.  The main character is smart and funny and easy to relate to.  It's a great Novel Nibble.  And as that person pointed out, it's free on Amazon right now.


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm also crazy for Sophie Kinsella's Shopaholic books, and Twenties Girl was great too.  While it's not EXACTLY chick-lit, I'd highly recommend Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum novels, starting with One for the Money.  Sort of like a Bridget Jones for Trenton girls!  Seriously entertaining.

Marie


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

I like Elizabeth Young as well. I'd add Isabel Wolff, Freya North, Fiona Walker, Lisa Jewell. I think Sophie Kinsella is much more pure chick lit than some of the others. I think the definition of chick lit is  wide....


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

> the protagonists are smart and saavy, instead the brainless wonders that seem rampant in chick lit these days.


Ah so you've read "When in Rome...: A Novel of Piazzas and Passion" by Gemma Townley (SK's sister). LOL The heroine is by far the stupidest character I've read about in the past few years. I was actually hoping she'd get arrested for something really stupid she does in the book just to teach her a lesson. 

I initially found Becky Bloomwood of the Shopaholic series annoying but she completely won me over by the time she got married (my fave book in the series).

I'm enjoying all the recommendations as I read mainly library ebooks and it is tough to search for chick lit as a genre through the Overdrive system.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Beth Orsoff's "Romantically Challenged."  Also, Sibel Hodge has a number of good chick lit books.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Then there's Terry McMillan (who wrote _Waiting to Exhale_). Sometimes you want to shake her characters because they make such bad choices when it comes to relationships. But she has quick, funny dialogue and some of her scenes are laugh-out-loud funny. For example: The scene in _Waiting to Exhale_ when a woman burns a brand new BMW in the front yard because it belonged to her cheating, stealing husband. A fireman comes by and asks her questions like, ma'am, were you aware that your car is on fire?. Then he explains that you can only burn small amounts of trash in your yard and she's like, "It is trash." A couple days later, she sells the rest of her husband's stuff in a garage sale--everything for a buck. Including his skis and antique car. heh heh.

And I second the vote for Marian Keyes. She can mix dysfunctional and funny like no other writer I've read.


----------



## judithmarshall (May 22, 2011)

Maybe this is more "hen lit" because it's about a group of women in their late 50s, but it's a great read (maybe for you rather than your daughter) and has been optioned for the big screen.  Check out "Husbands May Come and Go but Friends are Forever."


----------



## JILLIAN DODD (May 11, 2011)

I love anything by Sophie Kinsella. I also just finished reading the Luxe series by Anna Godbersen. They are in the teen/young adult category and I've never been into historical romance, but these were a fun easy read. I also like the It Girl Series by Cecily von Ziegesar


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

I just read Cruise Quarters by Cara Bertoia. It's is a fun read, perfect for the beach, or... a cruise! Lots of humor and plenty of romance!


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

I remembered a few more. The Journal of Mortifying Moments: A Novel (By the way, the cover wasn't so racy on the book I borrowed from the library.) Also Girls' Poker Night: A Novel of High Stakes and Ask Again Later: A Novel


----------



## SylvieB1984 (May 16, 2011)

RachelAstor said:


> I adore anything by Meg Cabot - her Heather Wells series is a good one. Also her young adult books are great. Not everyone considers her chick lit, but I think it's just because she (or her publishers) are powerhouse marketers and really cater to whichever trend is hot.
> 
> I also loved Sophie Kinsella's _Twenties Girl _ recently.
> 
> Rachel


I love everything by Sophie Kinsella, and I believe twenties girl was one of my favorites. It was a really good chick-lit when I needed it most!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I definitely second BRIDGET JONES'S DIARY, which really started the whole chick lit craze.

Also, I highly recommend LOVE THE ONE YOU'RE WITH by Emily Giffin, and the SOMETHING BORROWED and SOMETHING BLUE duology.

And I remember loving Sophie Kinsella's original Shopaholic trilogy, although I barely recall any of the details of it now. 

Kristan


----------



## gatecitycanes (Feb 10, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I definitely second BRIDGET JONES'S DIARY, which really started the whole chick lit craze.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend LOVE THE ONE YOU'RE WITH by Emily Giffin, and the SOMETHING BORROWED and SOMETHING BLUE duology.
> 
> ...


I loved Something Borrowed/Blue. I also really liked Baby Proof. I haven't tried Love the One You're With. I took a break from Griffin to read Easily Amused. I guess I'll grab that one next.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

How about Mary Kay Andrews?


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Yasmine Galenorn


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

scl, I am currently reading Savannah Breeze by Mary Kay Andrews and I just love it. It is definitely my favorite of the month so far. It is weird because I tried to read Deep Dish and didn't like it but someone on these boards encouraged me to read something else by her because Deep Dish wasn't her best. I'm definitely looking forward to more of her books.


----------

